# power to weight ratio



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

I know at least a few of you have used the new battery technology and a soliton 1. Can the warp11 motors be lightened at all? What kind of material are they requiring now to contain the battery packs at NHRA sactioned tracks? I know when I've gone through tech at an NHRA track they were pretty fussy on our single battery and any fluid hazards.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The two quickest vehicles are the KillaCycle and Current Eliminator -- you could google them and figure out the power-to-weight ratio.

Motors need all that mass for the magnetic circuit. There was a NEDRA racer that tried to save weight by shaving down the motor. Despite less weight he went slower, as it weakened the magnetic strength of the motor.

http://www.NEDRA.com has safety rules for drag racing electrics.


2cycle said:


> I know at least a few of you have used the new battery technology and a soliton 1. Can the warp11 motors be lightened at all? What kind of material are they requiring now to contain the battery packs at NHRA sactioned tracks? I know when I've gone through tech at an NHRA track they were pretty fussy on our single battery and any fluid hazards.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

2cycle said:


> What is the best power to weight ratio currently available for EV drag racing vehicles. What's the best you have heard of so far? I'm talking motor plus ALL components to make it run.
> 
> I was planning an off road buggy EV build but realized the heavy weight just doesn't work for that sort of thing. I think drag racing may be better suited for EV.


Crazyhorse Pinto is 315 hp (more really) to the wheels at 3200 lbs and 1500 ft-lbs from the motors. Thats a 0.098 HP/Lb ratio. However we are turning 1.79 second 60 ft times. That is better than 450 HP gas cars. The reason is because on the launch a gas car is not making 450 HP, they are lucky to make 450 ft-lbs of torque. So for a dune buggy you would do good if you could make moderate HP if you coul launch from the top of a dune with 2x to 3x more torque at lower speeds. At speed however the electric dune buggy would suffer... unless you have some money ;-)


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> The two quickest vehicles are the KillaCycle and Current Eliminator -- you could google them and figure out the power-to-weight ratio.
> 
> Motors need all that mass for the magnetic circuit. There was a NEDRA racer that tried to save weight by shaving down the motor. Despite less weight he went slower, as it weakened the magnetic strength of the motor.
> 
> http://www.NEDRA.com has safety rules for drag racing electrics.


Killacycle is likely just over 0.5 HP/lb


----------

